# Mon mac ne reconnait plus mon disque dur externe



## nofame (19 Juin 2008)

Hello,

J'ai un disque dur externe Western Digital.Mon Macbook l'a toujours tres bien reconnu...mais depuis hier soir (apres avoir pique un dossier sur l'ordinateur d'une amie), mon ordi ne le reconnait plus. Que faire ???

Mon disque externe marche sasn probleme car je l'ai teste sur des PC, et il est reconnu.

Helpppp

Merci


----------



## liseflorin (29 Octobre 2009)

exactement le même problème avec le même disque dûr....

T'as trouvé la solution?

merci


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2009)

Essayer d'abord ceci:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

